# Lighting fuse blown? Location?



## bigtallgeezer (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, We've had a bit of heat via a low powered electric fire in our motorhome on our drive during this cold snap. 
Went in this morning and the bar on the electric fire seems to have gone. Whatever the fault, the mains electrics are still working but the lighting seems to have gone. 

We've looked in the manual but can't locate the location of the lighting fuse....can anyone point us in the right direction please?

MH is a 2000 Swift Lifestyle RS690

Thanks,

Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we talking the 12v lighting, is it all the lights.is the water pump working or any other 12v such as the cooker igniter. You say that the 230v is all working, just not the fire.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

It seem a big coincidence that the electric fire isn't working and the lights have gone too.

As cabby suggests, I'd check whether any of the 12v side of the van is working. It may be possible, but I wouldn't have thought all the lighting would be on a single fuse so I would have expected something to work.

Have you checked the heater in the house to see if it works there? Could the heater have tripped a circuit breaker in the van which also runs the battery charger? 

Not sure where to suggest you look for the fuse panel. In my Swift Bolero it was mounted on the side of the bench seat behind the drivers seat. Inside wardrobes and cupboards is another common location. It may be alongside the mains distribution panel or it could be somewhere else


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

as suggested above, try the fire / heater on the mains in your house. Also check that things like the water pump and other 12v circuits work. It's unlikely that something plugged in to the 220v mains circuit would blow anything on the 12v circuit. Where was the fire / heater plugged into in the van? was it in a 220v (3-pin) mains socket?


----------



## bigtallgeezer (Nov 28, 2013)

Good questions, which I can't answer this right second because the motorhome is in for a service and MOT. 
We didn't check the water pump, but it was all the lights that weren't working whilst on hookup. They also don't work on the leisure battery. Only one bar of the two bar fire seems broken, so I guess it's that's broken in some way, the other bar still works while it's in the van. 
We've been using that fire for 18 months with no problems.

I couldn't see anywhere in the cupboard where there might be a circuit breaker, and no sign of fuses either anywhere obvious, or in the handbook! I'll have a good search when we get it back from it's MOT. More locations from Swift owners welcome....we're fairly new to this game and haven't got the hang of manufacturers hiding places yet!!

Cheers


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Try turning the 12 volt isolation switch on your control panel off and on, that is if it isn't already in the off position you might have turned the thing off inadvertently?..

The 240 volt and the 12 volt circuits are entirely different and shouldn't affect each other apart from not charging the leisure batteries whilst on 240 volt...

Test your leisure batteries to make sure they are charged?...

ray.


----------



## bigtallgeezer (Nov 28, 2013)

Update: I thought after the MOT that I would just whizz it back to the place we had a habitation check a couple of weeks ago. After a search he found it and gas shut offs under the wardrobe bottom where the battery charger is.

It couldn't be anything simple naturally, and after him blowing about 10 of his fuses trying to see what the dodgy light or whatever is causing the problem we decided to leave it there so he can sort it out in day light. I'm beginning to wonder if it was something they checked or changed when the habitation check was done because as far as we can remember no lights have been on and the van has been on the drive since. Seems a coincidence that a 240v fire should bust and the lighting shorting out all at the same time after 2 years with zero problems? I guess we'll find out when the fault is tracked down and they either charge us or don't! Just what you need 2 weeks before you set off for a three thousand mile trip.....although could be worse I suppose if it had happened on the trip. Note to self...take extra torch batteries!!


----------



## bigtallgeezer (Nov 28, 2013)

Another Update...Had to go in the workshop on the grounds that it was too hard. Just as well, because it was water that had started to leak through a panel which had been put on our roof before we bought it. (Guessing there was a TV setup fitted) 
Someone had screwed the plate to the roof and then sealed it. The seal was allowing a tiny bit of water through which found it's way down a screw hole to the wires which a screw had hit! Two bundles of wires were melted together!! Apparently it was a bit of a job sorting it out. I was called in to look at it to approve the repairs (poor broken wallet) and had a look at the mess of wires....

Looking on the bright side, that could have happened a thousand miles from home and caught fire ...... phew!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good work! glad it's sorted, you never know where these problems can start!


----------

